# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Filmi me i fundit qe keni pare?

## bursa33

... sa vlere kane ?!
Nje ore e gjysme -2 te shumten e me pas shih tjetrin.

Ka ca filma qe une dua ti permend si me vlere, nese do i gjeni nuk do zhgenjeheni... jane interesante.

1.  Catch 22.
------------------
Nje film ku jepet qarte cmenduria Dhe rremuja e luftes...shume nga ju e keni pare ,por ndoshta jeni lodhur se eshte monoton vende -vended.Nese ju jepet prape rasti shikojeni me vemendje e s`do zhgenjeheni.
Me  Alan Arkin, Anthony Perkins and Orson Welles.


2. Brubaker
--------------
Historia e nje 'warden of an Arkansas penitentiary i cili zbulon korrupsionin duke pozuar si i burgosur,e me pas e lufton kur fillon detyren e tij., interesant, argumentativ e inspirues. Shume e kane pare, te tjereve nese u del ne rruge, te mos i shmangen. Bere ne `80  nuk eshte roli me absolut i Robert Redford-it, eshte pak ekstrem si ' I drejte" por hej te gjitheve na takon te kemi ca besime baze, e Redi ben te veten per te mos na zhgenjyer.

3. Murder in the First.
----------------------------
Ngjarjet zhvillohen ne vitet 30`- 40 ne Amerike, ku Kevin Bacon  eshte futur ne burg per nje vjedhje te rendomte (i uritur grabit ne dyqan 5 dollare te ushqeje veten e motren jetime per fat te keq dyqani i fshatit- kishte nje cep qe perdorej si Posta e Fshatit, e kusuri dihet... meqe Postat jane nen ligjin federal  denimi eshte me i larte)  e perfundon ne izolim e kur el prej tij   vret nje te burgosur.
Avokatin e kesaj ngjarje reale (bile ishte kjo qe beri buje ne tere vendin e coi reformimin e sist. penal, e ndaloi denimet fizike  e izolimet pa afat te burgosurve) e luan Christian Slater i cili provon ne gjyq qe "Warden- i " i ketij burgut me nje regjim sadistik e ka detyruar kete "inmate" te behet vrases.
Gary Oldman ,dear ol` Gary luan Warend-nin,  ne cmendurine e tij perfekte. Do thoni ju kur Gary luan si pune "sane person"  NEVER...  LOL.

4.The talking of Pelham 123.
Absolute gem. Fillimet e shtatedhjetes tipike (72) me drame e levizje,silly costumes, e si care-free atittude.Megjithe ca gafa qe ka me perlqen pa mase ,e rekomandoj.
Nje grup gangosh futen ne 'subway-n " e New York-ut, ndajne trenin e lene ne stacion duke marre.nje vagon e lokomo. e kerkojne $ 2.000.000 (ne s`gaboj) nga Mayor of New York, neprmjet Policise se transporteve, ku  rolin baze e ka Walter Matthau.
Kemi Martin Balsam dhe Hektor Elizonon e Robert Shaw ne rolin e grabitesve.
Nje film I lezetshem dhe me humor vende - vende. 

5. The Doberman gang.
Film I bere ne 70 a 72 s`me kujtohet mire, por eshte vertete I cuditshem dhe irreal.
Me gjithe mangesite qe ka artistikisht apo otherwise ja vlen  te shihet vec per idene dhe fundin e papritur. Ploti eshte I thjeshte, pak a shume ky:
Nje grup mafiozesh lidhen me nje stervitesh te qenve tip Doberman (nje lloj qenesh vrasesh e teper agresive  dhe se bashku bejne nje plan per te grabitur nje banke. Pas stervitjeve e grabisin ate, plotesisht me ane te qenve. Imagjino nje banke te grabitur nga 6 Doberman, te pashoqeruar- komandat u jepen nga nje godine aty prane nga banditet me dylbi qe ndiqnin gjithe operacionin etj etj ,shiheni se do ju perlqeje.
Qente grabisin nje banke,lol vec ideja ja vlen !
Besoj se ju kane pelqyer dhe ju, ata qe nuk i kane pare s`do zhgenjehen ku ti shohin.

Pershendetje 
Bursa33.

----------


## Henri

Murder in the first e kam pare disa vjet me pare. Eshte nje nga ata filma qe te le aq shume mbrese sa truri instiktivisht fillon dhe e harron, pasi nuk ia del dot (emocionalisht) me kujtesen cdo dite te tyre. Mbaj mend qe loja e aktoreve (sidomos Bacon) ka qene shume e realizuar.

----------


## bursa33

Vertete eshte film i goditur Henri, jo vec se eshte bazuar ne ngjarje reale por nga karakterizimi i gjalle i personazheve, ke te drejte Bacon e ka shkrire ate rol.

Citizen X.
===========
Eshte nje film tjeter mbreselenes, i realizuar rreth 95-99   (se mbaj mend) me ka bere shume pershtypje.

Aty behet fjale per nje hetim masiv te policise se USSR ne kerkim te nje serial killer-i / pikerisht monstren e Rostovit, ish- mesuesin Andrei Cikatillo, i cili vrau me shume se 57 femije , te dokumentuar e sa ka vrare  nuk do dihet.

Ky film tregon punen e nje detektivi ukrainas (luajtur mjeshterisht nga irlandezi Stephen Rea) per vite me rradhe. 
Veshtiresite, burokracine, presionin psikologjik mbi detektivin per te "prodhuar" rezultate  se Partia i donte gjerat shpejt e shpejt. 

Po ashtu gati si ne nje dokumentar jepet kriza e tij shpirterore dhe inadekuacite e sistemit policor te vendit te tij ne raste te tilla. 
U
kraina e viteve 80 kishte probleme  e mungesa te shumta te cilat nuk linin kohe per nje dedektiv te perkushtuar te vepronte lirisht. Nje mbeshtetje te fuqishme  (e ne fakt nder te paktet ne kete film) i jep atij dhe nje ushtarak e me vone drejtuesi i policise lokale. Rol i luajtur me permbajtje e terheqje nga Donald Sutherland. Gjithashtu kemi te pranishem nje aktor aristokrat ne te gjitha kuprimet e kesaj fjale Max. Von. Sydow i cili eshte psikiatri qe profilizon ( e para here qe perdorej kjo teknike ne USSR)  kriminelin Cikatilo (nisur nga modus operandi e gjurmet qe kish lene ne viktimat ai)  .  Duket si film qe ka rreshqitur nga vemendja apo si dokumentar i kompozuar bukur. Nese do e shihni, veshtire qe te mos prekeni nga ngjarja e t`ju pelqeje ky film nga konceptimi.

Rekomandohet.

bursa33.

----------


## Redi

Cili film ju ka pelqyer me shume dhe pse? A ka ndonje pjese, moment, fraze, akt qe ju ka mbetur ne mendje dhe cila eshte?

Kjo pyetje me erdhi ne mendje pasi pashe dy tema ketu te hapur per dy nga filmat qe me kane lene mbresa dhe qe per mua jane me te vertete te jashtezakonshem.

*Na ishte nje here Amerika* dhe *Kumbari*

----------


## ilirkapedani

GLADIATORI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nimf

no man's land
hilarious.  nje serb edhe nje boshnjak ne token e askujt.  hilarious
edhe tragjik ne te njejten kohe.  
ua rekomadoj.

----------


## Pelasgian

1 Brotherhood of the wolf- film francez

2 Dragon fly- nje nga filmat e rrale te mire nga USA

3 Gladiator

----------


## Henri

Pashe "Underground" Emir Kusturica ca kohe me pare. Black comedy. Shume i realizuar bukur.

----------


## Mina

Kryevepra e kinematografise eshte "Perralle nga e kaluara".

----------


## Shanon

Henri ai eshte dhe per mua nje nga filmat me te bukur.

----------


## skerdi

The  silence  of  the  lambs.   
-Hello  Claurise.
-Dr  Lector,  dr  Lector.
-I  gotta  go.   I'm  having  an  old  friend  for  dinner.

Qetesia  e  qingjejve.   A.  Hopkins,  J.  Foster.

----------


## skerdi

Gjithashtu  "Doni  Brasko".   Forget  about  it.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

" The Chearleeders"

Me pelqen ky film...sepse...ka romanc....edhe ..sepse ...aty  

luan ..nje aktore shqipetare.....!!   :shkelje syri:

----------


## ilirkapedani

brotherhood of the wolf nga efektet speciale ishte shume shume i dobet. dragon fly ishte ok! 

gladiatori mbetet me i miri.        edhe godfather (kumbara) te tera pjeset!!!!!!

----------


## alvi

No man's land eshte film i nolte fare.  Nimf te rekomandoj filmin "Pretty villages, pretty flame"  qe eshte nje perkthim i gabuar nga serbishtja i "Lepa sela lepo gore" qe do te thote "Fshatet e bukura bukur digjen."  Mund ta gjesh ne Blockbuster, eshte per mua nje film kryeveper.

----------


## reinald

Oceans Eleven
Count Of Monte Christo
dhe dje pash Enemy At The Gate shume shume i bukur.

----------


## nimf

alvi rrofsh per sugjerimin.  
kohet e fundit vetem te tille kam pare.  no man's land, time of the gypsies, underground...  me kane pelqyer shume.
kalojme ne perendim...
Tom Tykwer, Franka Potente
ishin shume kombinim i bukur ke run lola run
kane nxjerre nje film tjeter - the princess and the warrior.  
mua me pelqeu shume (edhe s'eshte nevoja te jesh romantik te te pelqeje)
gjithashtu skunk anansie (kolona zanore) te mban stakuar gjithe kohes.

----------


## Henri

The starmaker me ka pelqyer gjithashtu. Italian

----------


## karamelja

Once upon a time in America eshte film shume i bukur dhe Kumbari.

----------


## Estella

"American Beauty"
eshte shume aktuale per sa i perket nje shtrese te gjere te popullisse amerikane. 

"The rain Man"  Do te ngelet gjithnje nje kryeveper.

Arome Gruaje, edhe kjo qendron lart

uaaaaaaa sa shume filma qe kam ne mednje.......e ku radhiten te gjithe ata

----------

